

Chris McCann (StartupDigest) launches Help A Startup Out - Alex3917
http://eepurl.com/nm5j

======
Cmccann7
Glad this idea of mine is getting well received :) I was getting bombarded
with emails of startups asking me for help and I was trying to find a
mechanism for the community to help themselves.

Interested to see where this goes..

------
Cmccann7
Bad news: One of our quotes was mis-interpreted in the original version of
this and we had to take down the original archive link.

To see Help a Startup Out though go here: <http://eepurl.com/nrRD>

------
amymcagle
This is really helpful. I was looking for a job at a startup for a couple
months and there was really no good places to go. It seems this "Help A
Startup Out" has quality jobs all in one place in a simple format. Thanks!

